# Are Vegueros really that bad?



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

So I have never had a Vegueros, and the brand intrigues me a bit - mostly becuase they have the 7x38rg lancero style that I really like. BUT, I haven't read one good review on these things at all. Some of the reviews describe them as tasting of "cardboard" and "sour". I certainly dont like cigars that taste of cardboard and sour notes.

From those who have had a Vegueros (especially a #1), are they really all that bad?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

omowasu said:


> From those who have had a Vegueros (especially a #1), are they really all that bad?


Yep. Had some 97 #1's and they just weren't good.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Never had one but here is a bit of trivia.
Does anyone know what a "Veguero" is?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Blueface said:


> Never had one but here is a bit of trivia.
> Does anyone know what a "Veguero" is?


A tobacco farmer


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> A tobacco farmer


You guys are too quick!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've had a few and have one left in humidor. They are very very grassy tasting; like lawn grassy tasting. Very well rolled, as nice as a Lancero or Especial No. 1


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

omowasu said:


> So I have never had a Vegueros, and the brand intrigues me a bit - mostly becuase they have the 7x38rg lancero style that I really like. BUT, I haven't read one good review on these things at all. Some of the reviews describe them as tasting of "cardboard" and "sour". I certainly dont like cigars that taste of cardboard and sour notes.
> 
> From those who have had a Vegueros (especially a #1), are they really all that bad?


well the vegueros are produced paradossal to Pinar del rio,the best area for the best coltivation of tabaco, exsactly in a factory in vignales.
Now also the line of trinidad is made in the same factory.

True the vegueros is not considerated a big brand infact since 1998 or so it was a brand for the cuban marketz.And also the cuban not think to vegueros like a prime order brand.
But some time you can smoke also some good vegueros.

Very strange is that this brand not appreciated around the world and also from cuban but laguito 1 and 2 has a packaging reserved only to the best production,like especial montecristo 1 and 2.

Any way i can insurance that i have smoked better but also bad than vegueros.

You can try sure don't died!

Ciao

Angelo


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a few boxes of 98 # 1's that I like to smoke in rotation with other laguito # 1's. A high quality "different tasting" cigar. Different as long as you like it, is good.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

omowasu

have had a few 5 packs of the marevas...would get more if at the moment i was in a mood to pick up my 5's ...that would also be if there wasnt any 5's of monty#4's.

decent smokes the marevas.

derrek


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Had the #1 and #2 back in the late 90's. I thought they were very mild which isn't always a bad thing, but I thought they tasted like crap.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Power of suggestion strikes. Had to run up to the office so I grabbed a 98 # 1. 

I like this smoke as a once in a while stick. Hard to describe the flavors. Maybe a cohiba lancero made with the same leaf but only fermented 2x vs. 3 when the whole process was designed for 3. Has a very rich mouth coating sensation and after taste.

Short finish. Alternating funky / interesting flavors.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave, Angelo, and BOTL's, thanks for the posts. I think I will try the Vegueros #1's, mostly because they have the "lancero style" that I enjoy. Based on comments received, most of the BOTL's that have commented positively on the Vegueros have aged them to some extent. I could deal with a year or two of aging in the coolerdor if needed. Maybe this one is good for a split?


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Power of suggestion strikes. Had to run up to the office so I grabbed a 98 # 1.
> 
> I like this smoke as a once in a while stick. Hard to describe the flavors. Maybe a cohiba lancero made with the same leaf but only fermented 2x vs. 3 when the whole process was designed for 3. Has a very rich mouth coating sensation and after taste.
> 
> Short finish. Alternating funky / interesting flavors.


Back when I tried them I didn't know what impact age could have on Cuban cigars. It's possible with 8 years age I would think different. I think my box's all had a couple years and like I said, probably the only handmade Cuban cigar I really did not like. Never bought them again.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Has a very rich mouth coating sensation and after taste.
> 
> Short finish. Alternating funky / interesting flavors.


I couldn't wash that taste out of my mouth for two days...


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

This is the only brand that I smoke that taste so different form the others. People talk about the cuban twang but this brand doesn't have it. I have boxes of 98 Especial No.1s that I enjoy smoking every once in a while.


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

I thought I'd bump this to the top. Some especiales are still around from 00 and 01 at a very good price. Has anyone had one of these lately to see if they've become less "grass clipping/mulch" like (moses)?


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I've only had a couple fresh Marevas and they were mild, different, & good.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I also enjoy the Mareva as a change of pace smoke. Quite different flavors than most other CC's out there. I just picked up a box of Seone's, a bit more rustic than the Mareva. I will give one a try this evening.:tu:ss


----------



## xibbumbero (Feb 20, 2006)

The Divino is my fav. A little firecracker of a cigar. X:cb


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

taste like candelas. yuck.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

They taste great after lots of scotch in Ebusu, Tokyo.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

They offer a unique taste that I enjoy. Sweet and grassy in a good way. I wouldn't hesitate to smoke one.


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

I smoked a Vegueros Especiales No.2 yesterday and thought it was a great, one of the best cubans I have smoked in awhile.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Smoked a Seone tonight. Very tasty little smoke! Different from the Mareva's, seemed less grassy and more herbal. The exhaled smoked smelled like sandalwood(the incense they burn in Chinese stores). Had some strength as well, more medium than mild. Looks like I need to try the Especiale's real soon!:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I like the marevas, but the #1 and #2 do nothing for me.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fredster said:


> I like the marevas, but the #1 and #2 do nothing for me.


I prefer the 1's and 2's over the marevas and the seones.....

All are good considering they are very affordable.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Fredster said:


> I like the marevas, but the #1 and #2 do nothing for me.


:tpd:, but have to step back as I haven't tried the #2 yet. Still sitting on another Mareva and trying to decide just how much more time to give it. And the ideal situation where I can focus on the unique flavors.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Honestly, I wasn't even too impressed with the mareva. Of course, I smoked the only one I had *after* I had just finished a Partagas Sobresaliente and a Davidoff 5000; so perhaps my evaluation was unfair. 

Yeah ... I should probably revisit it.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

hk3 said:


> I prefer the 1's and 2's over the marevas and the seones.....
> 
> All are good considering they are very affordable.


I paid $50.00 for 25 of the 2001 Marevas (5 packs). Best $2.00 cigar I've ever had. Much better than any $2.00 crappy machine made for sure.

The #1 and #2 taste strange to me. Don't even taste like a Cuban cigar. They are also too mild for me, almost bland. The marevas and Seones seem med strength with some sweet, spicy, woody notes. Almost a little Cohiba like. Nothing special, but at 2.00 a cigar really good value.

I wouldn't buy the #1 or #2 for .50 cents ea., but thats the beauty of this hobby, everyones tastes are different.:tu


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

The Professor said:


> Honestly, I wasn't even too impressed with the mareva. Of course, I smoked the only one I had *after* I had just finished a Partagas Sobresaliente and a Davidoff 5000; so perhaps my evaluation was unfair.
> 
> Yeah ... I should probably revisit it.


Contrary to what most say (MRN included ) I find the Davi 5000 med-full in flavor. I smoked one last week. Lots of spice that burns a little when exhaled through the nose. I've smoked these after a steak dinner and they came through fine. Not mild by any means.

The Vegueros Mareva is a mild smoke and won't work as a second cigar. For a cheap quick morning cigar I can't think of a better value though. Try one as the first cigar of the day.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Fredster said:


> The Vegueros Mareva is a mild smoke and won't work as a second cigar. For a cheap quick morning cigar I can't think of a better value though. *Try one as the first cigar of the day.*


Well .. if that's your recommendation, I'll have to oblige.  Granted, it wasn't the best idea to smoke it when I did. I was obliging someone's curiosity, though.  I thought the cigar started out bitter and a little rancid. It settled down a bit nicer; but I just don't remember the flavors (regardless of how well they came through after the 5000) being all that appealing to me. I thought it was OK but not something I had any real interest in procuring.

I'll seek a few out to give them a second chance. :tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I am smoking a Vegueros Seoane from '99. It possesses a slightly salty, moldy wet cardboard dunked in week old Milwaulkee's Best Ice taste throughout the first half. I will continue through and tell you what the final half is like as I finish it (if I can). :tu

EDIT: I can't... sorry.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

DBall said:


> I am smoking a Vegueros Seoane from '99. It possesses a slightly salty, moldy wet cardboard dunked in week old Milwaulkee's Best Ice taste throughout the first half. I will continue through and tell you what the final half is like as I finish it (if I can). :tu


WOW NICE REVIEW SO FAR!!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

DBall said:


> I am smoking a Vegueros Seoane from '99. It possesses a moldy wet cardboard dunked in week old Milwaulkee's Best Ice throughout the first half. I will continue through and tell you what the final half is like as I finish it (if I can). :tu


Interesting Dan, that was from the same box(5) as the one I smoked last night. I know shat you mean by the wet cardboard taste. I got that from a box of 00 Punch Coronas that I recently returned to the vendor. But the two Seones I have had so fare were a decent $2-3 smoke. I will break open another box and see if there is a consistency problem. Sorry, this one was a dissapointment. Maybe you need to try a Mareva?:tu


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Interesting Dan, that was from the same box(5) as the one I smoked last night. I know shat you mean by the wet cardboard taste. I got that from a box of 00 Punch Coronas that I recently returned to the vendor. But the two Seones I have had so fare were a decent $2-3 smoke. I will break open another box and see if there is a consistency problem. Sorry, this one was a dissapointment. Maybe you need to try a Mareva?:tu


Actually, my friend, you already sent me one (with a MAW you fulfilled a while back).

I will certainly let you know how it tastes... 

Even if the cigar wasn't good, the thought behind it was and I appreciate the opportunity to try one. :tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I smoked a Seoane and a Mareva today, from 00 I believe. They were both great. The Seoane was a real quick treat, and probably my preference of the two.

The flavor profile is very different, no twang but still very nice. I think someone mentioned menthol, and there sure seems to be a menthol like flavor that comes and goes (could have been the power of suggestion). I guess if you associate spice and twang with a typical cuban cigar experience you'll be dissapointed. However, if you keep an open mind that this is another and a different offering from the island, you may well enjoy it.

You can't beat the Seoane for a $2.50 smoke, better than any JLP, interms of taste and construction. :2


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Love the Mareva's, highly recommended. It is a "different" cigar as Dave mentioned. Htf though.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Dave loves the Marevas...he's just a funny guy like that.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Sean9689 said:


> Dave loves the Marevas...he's just a funny guy like that.


I like them as a change of pace. They are much better than 1/350th as good as a 1492.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I have smoked quite a few '99-'00 Marevas & Seoanes in the last few weeks... I have enjoyed them all for the most part, but am really digging the '99 Marevas with their tasty dark wrappers :ss


----------



## broozer (Mar 23, 2006)

i love them all. you all just keep not liking them because that means more for me. :ss

bruce


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

physiognomy said:


> I have smoked quite a few '99-'00 Marevas & Seoanes in the last few weeks... I have enjoyed them all for the most part, but am really digging the '99 Marevas with their tasty dark wrappers :ss


Exactly! The Marevas from the turn of the century are quite good and priced very reasonably.

OX


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

No.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow, someone bumped one of my creations! :ss

Seriously though, I did have the opportunity to puff on a #1 about 6 months ago, and I agree with everyone who called out the flavor as grassy and spicy with a mild/medium kick. I enjoyed the smoke as the flavors were different. I would definitely call it a change of pace, but I wouldnt shell out too much cash for them. There are better smokes in the bracket.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

omowasu said:


> Wow, someone bumped one of my creations! :ss
> 
> Seriously though, I did have the opportunity to puff on a #1 about 6 months ago, and I agree with everyone who called out the flavor as grassy and spicy with a mild/medium kick. I enjoyed the smoke as the flavors were different. I would definitely call it a change of pace, but I wouldnt shell out too much cash for them. *There are better smokes in the bracket*.


What are you thinking here?


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I just smoked a 99 Seone that Bobarian gifted me. It was a mild-medium (more on the mild side) smoke. It was toasty and a bit floral. It did have a papery finish with a hint of that twang that i long for :ss I'd definitely smoke another one without hesitating. Thanks Bob for giving me the opportunity to try one of these tastey stick. :tu


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I read SOMEWHERE (sorry) that 2009 may be the last year for these as Habanos is thinking of discontinuing the brand along with Sancho Panza and Rafael Gonzales.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

designwise1 said:


> I read SOMEWHERE (sorry) that 2009 may be the last year for these as Habanos is thinking of discontinuing the brand along with Sancho Panza and Rafael Gonzales.


Apparently they were part of the initial cut list, but as it was pared down, none of them are set to be cut.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

I've now smoked 2 Marevas from '00. I couldn't keep the first one lit, horrible burn and after multiple relights I chucked it half way through. The second one burned fine, and I ended up smoking it all. Not sure which was the better outcome. They are crap. One of the few Cubans I wouldn't buy again at any price.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

mash said:


> I've now smoked 2 Marevas from '00. I couldn't keep the first one lit, horrible burn and after multiple relights I chucked it half way through. The second one burned fine, and I ended up smoking it all. Not sure which was the better outcome. They are crap. One of the few Cubans I wouldn't buy again at any price.


I agree that the smaller sizes are crap... But, before you judge the line in total I would make a point to try one of the Especials, No. 1 or No. 2. I prefer the No. 2 but they are close to being the same except in length.

These are very unique in that they carry loads of grassiness and they have a nice burn and construction as well.

IMHO they are definately worth the $ as they can normally be caught on sale at most places.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I :ss Vegueros.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

mash said:


> I've now smoked 2 Marevas from '00. I couldn't keep the first one lit, horrible burn and after multiple relights I chucked it half way through. The second one burned fine, and I ended up smoking it all. Not sure which was the better outcome. They are crap. One of the few Cubans I wouldn't buy again at any price.


Couldn't disagree more. I've smoked through a box and have another on the way. They are awesome. One of the best budget smoke out there.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

bump for the guy trying to convince me to split on these 

scary prospect, less than universally acclaimed for sure but I tend to like the weird stuff. conundrum!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Mo gifted me a Seone @ SoCal. It was the first exemplar of that marca I'd had. I enjoyed it immensely and will certainly purchase some once I get a little room in the humidor.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Only one I like is the Seoane. Great size and usually very tasty. That said....

Took one out at a herf this weekend. A buddy was giving me all kinds of grief for grabbing *that* cigar. I defended it ("they're actually good, blah blah"); but when I clipped the head, it was tight as heck. Tried to draw tool it and the head cracked ... so I broke the fukker in half and threw it in the ashtray. 

Moral of the story: yes, they really are *that* bad (except for when they are good).


----------

